# need help



## sandrat (Jan 17, 2012)

i have paratilapia bleekeri cichlid for 4 months now, everything was OK with him and he grew very nice. for 5 days already he doesn't eat and don't look very good. i toke a water sample to a local store 2 days ago and they told me that everything is good.
when i feed him it looks like he doesn't see the food and he is moving very slow.
the store told me that hi is going blind.

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size tank? What are the parameters of the water, need numbers for
ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. Ph also.

How often do you do water changes?


----------

